# Plants for the March Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is a list of the plants I can bring to the March meeting:

Ammania bonsai
Bacopa species from Aruguia River
Blyxa aubertii
Blyxa japonica
Didiplis diandra
Echinodorus tenellus
Red Root Floater
Narrow Leaf Java Fern
Anubias barteri v. 'Nana' - $3 each
Limnophila aromatica
Pogostemon helferi (Downoi) $10 each
Ranunculus papulentus (or is it inundata?)
Riccia fluitans - large quantity

I may have some more and I will check tomorrow after the tank lights come on. I am only going to bag these up if there is an interest in them for the meeting. As we stated at a past meeting, all plants will go for either $1 or $2 a bag depending on rarity (all proceeds go to SWOAPE). The A. nana and Downoi have the price after them and those go to me 

I don't have a quantity on the plants yet and I won't until it comes time to bag them. If there is an amount you would like let me kow and I will see if I have them  I do have a large amount of both Blyxa species and quite a few A. nana and D. diandra also. 

Let me know by replying if you want me to bring any of the above to the meeting.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Nana*

Hey there,
If I paid you for some nana, could you hold it for a bit for me. You know, kinda like a layaway program. Just curious. I won't have anywhere to put it for a week or two, but I have been eyeballing all of that nana for awhile. Just let me know.

Oh, and how are ya? Sell the truck yet?

Jim


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

You were right, I'm definitely interested in the following:

Ammania bonsai (whatever you can spare)
Bacopa species from Aruguia River (haven't seen it, but I'd like to)
Blyxa aubertii (3-4 pieces)
Blyxa japonica (2 pieces)

Thanks,

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Jim, I can hold onto some A. nan for you. I think erik wanted some in the past too so I will hold some for him also until I hear differently. 

Russ, no problem on the plants on the list. I have a lot of Ammania Bonsai. I'm not sure of the quantity but possibly 30+ plants. The are small at 2-3" for most of them. I will put 3 of them in a bag for $2 (since they are fairly rare) so just let me know about how many you want  A. bonsai is very slow growing and recently it is thought to be the "real" Rotala indica. I don't think anyone has flowered it to verify that though. I definately have enough Blyxa though i believe Erik wanted some of that too.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks. I must have been out of it this morning. I though I was pm' ing you. Whew. That's what I get for falling asleep on the couch and wandering in here on my way to bed.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I want some more L. aromatica.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

I'll take 5 bags @ $2ea. (or you could put 15 in a bag and charge me $10)[smilie=i:.
-Russ


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I could bring some Xmas moss, if anyone wants some. I'll bring small portions and you can grow it out. Once it adjusts to your water it grows fast for moss.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will be bagging up plants the rest of this afternoon and will be posting those that are not spoken for on GCAS this evening. Let me know if anyone wants anything!


----------

